# Peake 3/17



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Woke up early Monday and ran a fire then went home and got ready for some pullage. Was headed to SPSP, when I realized that I left my sand spikes at home. Rather than drive all the way back, I went to the peake. 

Had lines in a little after 10 am. had the pier to my self. Fished til about 8 pm. only had 1 WP, and it was foul hooked. That poor thing got too close to my Gami circle and pierced it's self in one eye and out the other. It looked like I was live lining the sucker.

The WP did start to show, about 2 hours before sundown, but all were caught (about 5 or so between 5-8pm) on smaller hooks by others.

I did get some nice sunburn, the only exposed skin was my hands and face, and yep the left side of my head is well, rather well-done! At least the blisters are gone. 

I was too tired and sore to fish on Tuesday, I guess I should have anyway. Its Thursday and Im in OC. waiting to see if the prediction of 25mph winds with 40 mph gusts is true before I head to AI.

Tight lines and Congrats to those who did well so far this year.

Jeff


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah,,, Well this stinks. Yesterday was a gale warning for the DE bay (according to the weather channel) I was staying on the boardwalk in oc. It was weird. I woke up was a little breezy but not that bad, so I thought about heading out. But the winds were from the west. The Assawoman bay was rollin'. there were white caps everwhere and the waves were crashing up and on the deck behind the convention center and along the 2nd street bulk head.

After having lunch at the turtle, I stopped in to see Sue at OBT.. picked up a few things and we chatted about the weather. She said that today was an eqonix or full moon or something and said even with the west wind, AI might be a little concerning. So I did not even bother it. I called it a day and enjoyed some more R&R. I might try AI today or IRI tossing lures at the least.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow 200 views and 24 hours and not 1 reply .. 
Perhaps the pink is scaring folks away 
or
This instance instance isnt a "rare occasion" 

Thanks for the report Jeff


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Since this is a fishing forum and not a thread hijacking forum, we tend to respond when questions are asked or reports are positive. This report, while a report, wasn't asking any questions or reporting anything positive. Maybe that's why it didn't get any responses. Doesn't mean no one appreaciated it. Just no one felt like ruining the thread with constant babbling about unrelated stuff.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Since this is a fishing forum and not a thread hijacking forum, we tend to respond when questions are asked or reports are positive. This report, while a report, wasn't asking any questions or reporting anything positive. Maybe that's why it didn't get any responses. Doesn't mean no one appreaciated it. Just no one felt like ruining the thread with constant babbling about unrelated stuff.


"WE" , Maybe ? Babbling ? Unrelated ? 
Sounds like babble to me 

I'd just like to see it stop .. You know what I mean ..
I'd like to start reporting again too without the BS.
I am just sick of some people .. Know it alls 
Its no wonder most of them dont post fishing reports any more ..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*



hengstthomas said:


> "WE" , Maybe ? Babbling ? Unrelated ?
> Sounds like babble to me
> 
> I'd just like to see it stop .. You know what I mean ..
> ...


Well said...... Haven't been out yet so ain't nothing to report.

BTW, Jeff great report.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hengstthomas said:


> "WE" , Maybe ? Babbling ? Unrelated ?
> Sounds like babble to me
> 
> I'd just like to see it stop .. You know what I mean ..
> ...


Actually, I have absolutely no idea what you mean. To my knowledge no one on this board has any problem with Jeff. He's a really nice guy. He also fishes a good amount and posts reports, which is what this board is all about. 

I do sense a lot of attitude in your posts as of late. I wasn't on the board when certain people got kicked off, so I don't know what happened. I know I came back from Texas and the Maryland board essentially died. 

I called people and heard some things. So it isn't like I'm completely clueless. I have some ideas of what happened and what the attitude is about. But really, I have no idea what you meant on your first response in this thread and I don't know what you mean by you'd like to see it stop.

Why not just come out and say it? What's th worst thing that could happen? Someone deletes your post or kicks you off. You have your own board anyway, right?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Actually, I have absolutely no idea what you mean. To my knowledge no one on this board has any problem with Jeff. He's a really nice guy. He also fishes a good amount and posts reports, which is what this board is all about.
> 
> I do sense a lot of attitude in your posts as of late. I wasn't on the board when certain people got kicked off, so I don't know what happened. I know I came back from Texas and the Maryland board essentially died.
> 
> ...


My site and those who got kicked off this site have NO bearing on my posting habits ..
I like this site and its my Favorite site of all the boards I am a member of ..
I have no problems with Jeff either .. He knows that ..
I still have friends here .. I think ?

In my first post I was being a smart arse but with reason .. Perhaps a bad choice ..

My point is and was that some just need to suck it up and keep quiet .. If you cant disprove someone dont call them out as a liar ..
Not everyone has the same results when they hit the water .. And honestly some people just dont have the knack like others so they "think" it cant and doesnt ever happen ..
"They" think too much and need to learn when to keep quiet ..
Bashing someone for any reason SUX ... And what if he is telling the truth ..

Husky I appologize to you for confusing you ..

I honestly dont now why people got kicked off here and dont want to know ..

Many new posters here and hopefully we all can over this and go on to make this a good board once again ..

Funny how when you have your own site people think you have no say anymore or that you should go back to "your site" ..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Not sure I understand, but it doesn't matter. Peace.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Not sure I understand, but it doesn't matter. Peace.


One time i caught a fish it was fun

And thanks for the update about peake


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*



hengstthomas said:


> My site and those who got kicked off this site have NO bearing on my posting habits ..
> I like this site and its my Favorite site of all the boards I am a member of ..
> I have no problems with Jeff either .. He knows that ..
> I still have friends here .. I think ?
> ...



Very well said Tom. I think that it would be awesome to fish with you sometime if I get the chance. You definitely know what you are doing.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

John81 said:


> One time i caught a fish it was fun
> 
> And thanks for the update about peake


Yeah, the rest of the time your girl caught them..LOL  we know the story..

Dang Jeff, 

It seems like one of those days where it doesn't pay to get out of bed even when you're trying to do some fishing..thanx for the report

Hope AI was better for you.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

1obxnut said:


> Yeah, the rest of the time your girl caught them..LOL  we know the story..
> 
> Dang Jeff,
> 
> ...


Hey i tied up the rig and threw it in all she does is reel them in and i got to take the fish off the hook lol


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Fishing Reports and Other Stuff*

You never know how Pier and Surf forum reacts. For example:

1. I have posted a report where I did not have much luck. I posted it because I thought some would like to know what that day was like for information purposes. I was jumped all over with remarks saying that I did not know how to fish. I thought these fishermen (the ones that I know) were hypocrites because they did not catch fish either. If I didn't know them, they were still hypocrites because I knew that most of them could not catch fish on every trip.

2. There are a few fishermen who catch fish on every trip. I am not going to name them, but they usually become big-headed.

3. Then there are a few who ask stupid questions. I used to tell them to do a search first, but Shaggy jumped on me saying that sometimes the information is not current. Shaggy is right. Now I usually keep quiet or I scold them a little by explaining why or giving them links to look at the information.

4. There are too many lurkers who are afraid to answer because they know that they will get flamed.

5. Some do not want to make fishing reports because they don't want too many people to pop up at the spots.

6. Finally, some people do babble. I have no idea of what they are talking about.

7. Sometimes real names are used. Sometimes, I don't know them because they are not tied to their board names.

8. In the past, my attitude had been criticized. Hopefully, I have improved my attitude by watching my language or just saying nothing up to now because I notice that the P & S Forum atmoshere is getting bad.

9. I have noticed a changeover of board names. There are new ones, and some old ones do not come up anymore. I only come up when I get a notice from Sand Flea to say something.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL. I see nothing has changed on this site. Man... it really sux this site is full of no-it-alls and people with attitudes. I wonder how ling it takes some of you to even type your whinny posts? like 15 mintes of a wasted day im sure! Who got kicked off?? whats all the soap opera drama about now???


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

this is why i dont post any reports anymore. too many people on this board mess it all up. thats my 2 cents.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok so I'm a thread Jackin , thread messer up'er , liar , exaggerater with a "big head" ..

Jeff I appologize for messing up your thread .. I think you know where you and I stand 

Floors all yours boys ... Peace !


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I thought I had made myself clear about drama on here, but obviously I have not.

_Everyone_ is welcome on P&S, but if you're a drama queen or you jump on people or make them feel like they shouldn't post, you get a week in the hole. hengstthomas, go cool it for a week.

And I apologize to anyone who feels like the attitude on here is less than welcoming. Go right ahead--your reports are always appreciated. (Well, so long as you're not a flat-out liar.  )


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Can someone either post or PM the address of Tom's site? I'd ask him, but...

Hopefully simply asking for a site address isn't against site policy.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

LMAO.....there's monster w/ perch off the peake


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

If you catcht he tide right I believe you can catch 100 in one day .. LMAO.....


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

with all due respect, most of you have misread tom's replies here, which, i believe, accounts for his final post on this topic, which he made in frustration


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

let it go.


----------

